# Do Amano shrimp eat water sprite?



## Nautilus143 (25 May 2021)

My water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) has looked horrible ever since I added 3 gourami and doubled the number of Amano shrimp in my tank (3 to 6). Since the shrimp seem to spend a lot of time sitting on the water sprite, they are my main suspects although I have never actually seen them attempting to eat it. These days, my tank is always full of tiny fragments of water sprite. It looks horrible and is a massive pain to remove so I'm trying to figure out who is destroying it!! Does anyone have experience of Amanos eating this plant?

I am giving them "shrimp cuisine" granules every other day but I'm wondering if they are getting hungry in between feedings. I decided not to feed every day so that they would still eat algae, but my algae is mainly on the glass now (which they can't really deal with) so perhaps I need to feed the shrimp cuisine every day. The packet says to feed it multiple times each day which seems a bit excessive!


----------



## Sdogg (25 May 2021)

I have!

A year ago in my previous tank, put the plant in. Next day noticed little shreds of it all about. Noticed the Amanos would continuously pick at the frayed and damaged ends, they took it right down to pathetic little stumps.

It's the only plant they've ever done it to. Fine with everything else.


----------



## Nautilus143 (27 May 2021)

Sdogg said:


> I have!
> 
> A year ago in my previous tank, put the plant in. Next day noticed little shreds of it all about. Noticed the Amanos would continuously pick at the frayed and damaged ends, they took it right down to pathetic little stumps.
> 
> It's the only plant they've ever done it to. Fine with everything else.


Thanks for your reply! Fortunately my water sprite is massive so the damage isn't too noticeable. It's the floating bits that are more annoying. I'm now feeding pellets every day so hopefully they won't want to snack on it as much!


----------



## zozo (28 May 2021)




----------



## Nautilus143 (28 May 2021)

zozo said:


>



Thanks for this! It shows they can eat a lot in a small period of time.


----------

